
The Search for Autonomy - sethbannon
http://money.cnn.com/technology/our-driverless-future/robots-are-coming-for-your-job/
======
braindongle
Speculation is fine and all, but the "we've got a 70% chance of not starting a
full-on revolution in the streets" (paraphrased) claim sure is bold! It's the
kind of wild ass speculation that one confines to after-a-few-drinks
conversations with close friends. I guess when you're a big fish in the
Valley, people think you know such things? "73%" would have been even funnier.

------
ayushgta
The "glitch" css animation on the title of this article is sweet.

